# Eus cab contro



## Danny (Jan 28, 2018)

I understand going on the internet for programming decorders.
My questions is do i need to be log in the internet.while operating 
The trains (loco)


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Nope, no reason to have to be on the Internet to run the trains.


----------



## Danny (Jan 28, 2018)

Thank you


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Why would you go on the internet to program a decoder?

There is no internet connection anywhere near my
DCC layout and I can program the decoders using the
DCC controller.

Don


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I have to say yes I need to access this site when I screw up programming my decoder, so I do occasionally require the internet for DCC.


----------

